
Affordable Cloud-Hosting, in Switzerland - pyritschard
https://www.exoscale.ch/pricing
======
grapehut
For what it's worth, this was one of the companies I tested for a recent
project of ours, as we were in the market for European hosting. While we
ultimately didn't use exoscale, I can only say good things about them. They
were very professional and gave good service, and even voluntarily gave a
refund on the used prepaid credit.

I say this, as when trying a bunch of small providers you never really know
what you're getting into. As an example one of the companies we tried was
entercloudsuite.it which is quite literally the most ridiculously worst
company I've ever dealt with. At a point during our benchmarking they they
froze the account (with zero warning) and locked out access (?!) and refused
to give a refund. Correspondence with their (Italian) staff hit a huge
language barrier and their explanation was when we originally registered we
had multiple attempts at getting the credit card right (possibly fat
fingers?), they refused to be reasonable or restore access, and had to solve
the issue with a credit card charge back.

Sorry that diverged into a rant, but if you're int the market exoscale is a
good option (along with what we ultimately went with: OVH)

~~~
lalu_
I think your Data would be much safer hosted on exoscale than ovh, if it
matters to you...

